# Bullmastiff needs a new home



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

Due to a partnership breakdown I need to rehome a bullmastiff. He is 100% bulletproof with kids and a wimp with other dogs. He has hip problems and shouldn't be walked off lead though on lead is ok for short distances. Very sorry to have to do this to him but I already have a bordeaux and can't manage the 2. I'm looking for a permanent home as he is a lovely friendly dog, Has always lived inside.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Have you tried contacting his breeder - or the breed rescue?


----------



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know his breeder and yes I have contacted the breed rescue but they havn't got in touch yet.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck with finding him a new home - hopefully the breed rescue will get in touch with you soon.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

fairybelle said:


> I don't know his breeder and yes I have contacted the breed rescue but they havn't got in touch yet.


Hiya, is he castrated? I am a member of the DDB Welfare group and may be able to get your dog on some websites but he needs to be castrated! I'll ask on there now and see if there is anything i can do to help.


----------



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

No he is not castrated, he is a lovely placid dog but definately not suitable for breeding from because of his hips.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

I have pm'd you a couple of links that might be able to help you but the molossos rescue will only help he if is castrated! 

Did you hear back from the breed club yet?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He sounds lovely, i hope you find him a fantastic home


----------



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello, no still not heard anything from any of them. Guess they are all full up.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

How urgent is it that you get this guy rehomed? What is it thats wrong with his legs?

Have you tried pets4homes,co,uk and preloved?

If i hear anything i will let you know. Good luck. xx


----------



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

i think it is the worst case of hip displaysia i have ever seen. combined with arthritus. It is definately nothing that is going to be cured, he just has to live with it. He has had pain medication in the past but it is so expensive and he doesn't seem to respond to it at all. It is quite urgent but I want him to go to a good home, not just anywhere.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

fairybelle said:


> i think it is the worst case of hip displaysia i have ever seen. combined with arthritus. It is definately nothing that is going to be cured, he just has to live with it. He has had pain medication in the past but it is so expensive and he doesn't seem to respond to it at all. It is quite urgent but I want him to go to a good home, not just anywhere.


aww the poor baby, if i hear of anyone i will let you know, i'll keep asking for you. xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

fairybelle said:


> i think it is the worst case of hip displaysia i have ever seen. combined with arthritus. It is definately nothing that is going to be cured, he just has to live with it. He has had pain medication in the past but it is so expensive and he doesn't seem to respond to it at all. It is quite urgent but I want him to go to a good home, not just anywhere.


aww i am so sorry to read this story,* if no pain killers would work would it not be kinder if he was put to sleep as he will have to have pain every day and some people may see that as cruel sorry to post this its just the way i feel


----------



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe you are righr, but tonight he was playing with his toys, then curled up on the sofa with his head on my lap. He still has some quality of life. When someone knocks on the door he is the first to be up and barking, then when i let them in he goes mad for a fuss. Don't think it's come to the final solution yet, though i know it will do eventually.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

The thing is if he has to go into a shelter he will probably be there for a while, unfortunately people only want "perfect" dogs and will be wary of the cost of his legs etc. I think your best advertising him on all the websites and trying to rehome yourself!! I will keep asking about for you to see if i can find someone to take him on. xx


----------



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't want him to go into a kennel because I think it would make his legs worse. He would be up noseing around and barking all day and then would have massive problems. At home he sleeeps and rests and I only notice his leg problems sometimes, usually in the evening when he is trying to climb on the sofa or sit down.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

fairybelle said:


> I don't want him to go into a kennel because I think it would make his legs worse. He would be up noseing around and barking all day and then would have massive problems. At home he sleeeps and rests and I only notice his leg problems sometimes, usually in the evening when he is trying to climb on the sofa or sit down.


Its good that your looking for the right home, I went to 2 shelters today and they are jam packed with dogs! Lets hope your wee man find a home soon. xx


----------



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

Update on the Bullmastiff. he went happily off to a new home tonight with a lovely young family who are thrilled at the thought of having him. They have promised to stay in touch with me by email too which is great.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you found a good home for him.

*Heidi*


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats really great that you found him a new home and i hope he has many wonderful years left in him. xxxxx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

thats great you found him a new home and didnt ruSh and take him to a rescue centre, where he would be left in a kennels for god knows how long well done for doing the best for your boy


----------



## fairybelle (Jan 27, 2009)

Really sad this morning that he wasn't there when i went downstairs, been feeling guilty that i couldn't keep him. Just hope the new people realise what a fab dog they have got.


----------

